# What's holding me back from 100% utilization?



## freaksavior (Dec 27, 2012)

netsh int tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled
netsh int tcp set global congestionprovider=ctcp
netsh int tcp set global ecncapability=enable
netsh int tcp set global chimney=enabled
netsh int tcp set global dca=enabled
netsh interface ipv4 show subinterface

C:\Windows\system32>    netsh int tcp show global
Querying active state...

TCP Global Parameters
----------------------------------------------
Receive-Side Scaling State          : enabled
Chimney Offload State               : enabled
NetDMA State                        : enabled
Direct Cache Acess (DCA)            : disabled
Receive Window Auto-Tuning Level    : disabled
Add-On Congestion Control Provider  : ctcp
ECN Capability                      : enabled
RFC 1323 Timestamps                 : disabled

I believe it's a physical limitation of my drive speeds, just curious if anybody else has some thoughts.

My throughput test shows I can do about 670mbps which is equal to about 67% but im getting around 75% utilization so I don't really trust it. 

Currently a Airport Extreme > 30m cat5e > Netgear gig switch > PC


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks like drive speeds to me, unless this is an SSD


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 27, 2012)

You can only go as fast as the slowest device. What devices is it going from? HDD->Router->SSD?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 27, 2012)

95.3 MB/s is very good for gigabit LAN.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 27, 2012)

I actually made a crossover cable and just hooked straight up, performed the same tests with the exact same results. So assuming it's not the nic cards and they perform as they should with a throughput of 112.5Mbps then it's my drives maxing out at 95Mbps read/write. 

Time to upgrade some hardware!


----------



## Maban (Jan 1, 2013)

You can set up a ramdisk and do some RAM to RAM transfers.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 1, 2013)

10% of the physical bandwidth goes into various overheads, rest is up to the quality of the PHY. So yeah, 95 MB/s is pretty good for 1 GbE.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 1, 2013)

I wouldn't say 95MB/s is pretty good for Gigabit.  It isn't terrible, but it isn't pretty good either, I'd say OK at best.  A proper setup should give 110-120MB/s with Gigabit with a constant 90-97% utilization.

This is what you should be getting.

Start of Transfer:





End of Transfer:





The two dips are where the transfer switched between files.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 1, 2013)

What are you transferring to and from though? Also, have you done tweaks?


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 1, 2013)

bad switch is bad id point the finger at that netgear switch


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 1, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> bad switch is bad id point the finger at that netgear switch



I'll just assume you can't read because we already narrowed it down to the hard drives when he hooked it up direct with a crossover cable


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 1, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> I'll just assume you can't read because we already narrowed it down to the hard drives when he hooked it up direct with a crossover cable



+1: This. It sounds like your topping out your hard drive access speed. Your 1Gbit ethernet might be running at full speed but you won't notice it unless your hard drive is reading at least that fast or faster. I suspect your drive isn't reading much faster than 100MB/s tops.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 1, 2013)

freaksavior said:


> What are you transferring to and from though? Also, have you done tweaks?



Reading from the Rig2 RAID0 --> Cheap Rosewill 8-Port Switch --> Cheap Netgear 8-Port Switch --> Main Rig RAID5

I would guess your write speeds on your destination drive is probably the limiting factor for you, assuming you are using a single HDD on both ends.  However, I'd run hard drive benchmarks(CrystalDiskMark) on both ends to see where the bottleneck is.



Aquinus said:


> +1: This. It sounds like your topping out your hard drive access speed. Your 1Gbit ethernet might be running at full speed but you won't notice it unless your hard drive is reading at least that fast or faster. I suspect your drive isn't reading much faster than 100MB/s tops.



Generally HDDs read faster than write, so my guess is writing to the destination drive is actually the limiting factor, but he'll have to test to find the real bottleneck.


----------

